# Moroccan Leather Thompson Chain



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 18, 2006)

The first bible that I got after I was saved in Jan. 1984 was a Thompson Chain in KJV. I loved that bible. It was damaged several years ago when my weiner dog pup chewed the back cover rather badly. I was heart broken. I have decided to order another one. I was thinking of ordering one in the Moroccan leather. Anyone have one of these? If so, how is the quality?
Thanks
brother James


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 18, 2006)

One question: what happened to the dog  ?

I do not own a moroccan bible (I have calfskin...which is very nice), but I have done research on leathers used for Bibles, and Moroccan is considered high quality (and they feel great). But they have a few downsides: The HIGH quality leather is more suseptible to water damage, etc. Bonded and genuine leathers are not as soft and will therefore resist spills. 

So just be careful. Other than that, they are great.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Dec 18, 2006)

*leather care...*

blue, could you get it re-bound?
also, one should rub lanolin (sp) oil into the leather every so often.i use them on all my boots, esp. my exotic boots, you can get it good boot/shoe stores or some sport stores carry it for baseball gloves


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 18, 2006)

matthew11v25 said:


> One question: what happened to the dog  ?
> 
> I do not own a moroccan bible (I have calfskin...which is very nice), but I have done research on leathers used for Bibles, and Moroccan is considered high quality (and they feel great). But they have a few downsides: The HIGH quality leather is more suseptible to water damage, etc. Bonded and genuine leathers are not as soft and will therefore resist spills.
> 
> So just be careful. Other than that, they are great.




The ol' dog lived a long and happy life! Now I've went from a dashund to a jack russell terrier and a mini rat terrier. They torture me but they don't chew up my bibles!


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought a Moroccan one for a friend of mine 2 years ago. It was BEAUTIFUL!!! The quality was great as well. I bought a Nelson in Calfskin leather for me & honestly the quality of the Kirkbride Morroccan was WAY better in my opinion. The paper in the Kirkbride was better. The Nelson one the paper is very thin & you can see the letters on the other side. Anyways the Moroccan leather ones from Kirkbride are QUALITY. I just bought another one as a gift to give away that is a Genuine leather one that is also better quality than my Nelson one.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 19, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> The first bible that I got after I was saved in Jan. 1984 was a Thompson Chain in KJV. I loved that bible. It was damaged several years ago when my weiner dog pup chewed the back cover rather badly. I was heart broken. I have decided to order another one. I was thinking of ordering one in the Moroccan leather. Anyone have one of these? If so, how is the quality?
> Thanks
> brother James



Yeah, but what happened to the weiner dog?

Oops! Didn't read down far enough on the thread before I posted.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 21, 2006)

Got the Thompson in today. Very impressed with the quality and workmanship. The Moroccan leather is very nice. Hopefully, niether of my pups will get this one!


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 21, 2006)

That was a Kirkbride correct? If it is the quality is EXCELLENT! I'd venture to say they are perhaps the best made bibles. Well at least that I've seen.  What translation was it?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 21, 2006)

3John2 said:


> That was a Kirkbride correct? If it is the quality is EXCELLENT! I'd venture to say they are perhaps the best made bibles. Well at least that I've seen.  What translation was it?




It's a kirkbride in KJV, and your're right. Close attention has been payed to detail.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

bowhunter1961 said:


> blue, could you get it re-bound?
> also, one should rub lanolin (sp) oil into the leather every so often.i use them on all my boots, esp. my exotic boots, you can get it good boot/shoe stores or some sport stores carry it for baseball gloves



We’re oiling bibles now? Good grief!


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually if you knew anything about leather you'd know that. Ever seen leather bibles that crack & start to tear apart? I own several leather pants & jackets & bibles...anyways depends on the leather as well. My Nelson Calfskin does not need any oiling. The natural oils from your hands is sufficient for that.


----------

